# Steve Hall sightings!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

As some of you may know, I met up with Steve the night before last. 

He's undertaking a mammoth journey and is stopping off here and there enroute.

Anybody else run into him.....or know if he's reached Barcelona yet?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> As some of you may know, I met up with Steve the night before last.
> 
> He's undertaking a mammoth journey and is stopping off here and there enroute.
> 
> Anybody else run into him.....or know if he's reached Barcelona yet?


I have nothing to report Xtreme ... but Im sure you will keep us updated as his journey progresses ..... with your own very special wit and humour ... I shall look forward to tracking Steve´s progress - we could turn it into some sort of game ??? with points and prizes!

I wish him a safe journey .... lane:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You sure he's not shacked up with one of you ladies?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Long story - still in Alicante but moving on to Valencia/Castellón tomorrow. 

Great to meet you Xtreme. Sue, found you a great place in Pueblo López if you are still interested and met your friend Stuart tonight. 

Not met any guapitas' mothers yet.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Not met any guapitas' mothers yet.


So that's your occupation, Steve - you're a MILFman doing your rounds!!

Tally.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Good to see you Steve! And remember, if you find any hot young chicks that are too much for you to handle.....you got my number!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No, I just have a tacit agreement with XTreme that I do not chase donkeys nor sub-30 guapitas. Have to give him a chance. Wow!! Was it hot today!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> No, I just have a tacit agreement with XTreme that I do not chase donkeys nor sub-30 guapitas. Have to give him a chance. Wow!! Was it hot today!


good good old blighty was 30+ today as well when globel warming kicks proper in you will all be coming back


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> good good old blighty was 30+ today as well when globel warming kicks proper in you will all be coming back


Well I hope you heeded the governmental warnings and slapped on a hat, sunscreen and drank a lot of ...... Fosters?!?!  Sure you're not 25% Australian are you?!?!

Tally.xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Well I hope you heeded the governmental warnings and slapped on a hat, sunscreen and drank a lot of ...... Fosters?!?!  Sure you're not 25% Australian are you?!?!
> 
> Tally.xx


how dare u im 100% pi^% head


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> how dare u im 100% pi^% head


No, you've got to keep you're head in the game, we're playing Spot Steve. He could be in an area near you. What's the prize?!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Long story - still in Alicante but moving on to Valencia/Castellón tomorrow.
> 
> Great to meet you Xtreme. Sue, found you a great place in Pueblo López if you are still interested and met your friend Stuart tonight.
> 
> Not met any guapitas' mothers yet.


Hi Steve .... good to hear you are ok and still around! please let me know what you have found in PL ... may still be interested!! can you pm me some info ? Hope it went well with Stuart and that you enjoyed his individual style and humour! he´´s a good man and has been a good friend to me for a long time now.

Take care
Sue x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Any more sightings of The Man?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Any more sightings of The Man?


He's been quiet for a while now hasnt he??? Maybe he's swimming across the North sea???

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

No news yet? Has he crossed the border to France?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

They seek him here, they seek him there....

Didn't anyone think to stick a tracking system on his car??


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Greetings from rainy Denmark! (Apparently I missed their (2 day) summer by a few hours!)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> So that's your occupation, Steve - you're a MILFman doing your rounds!!
> 
> Tally.x


I just re-read that and had to clear up the coffee I spat across the table!! Great line!!! Classic!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Hey....good to see you Steve!

You're in Denmark? Get me some website gigs then.....I got a Danish friend here as a translator!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You don't need a translator. You have me! 

Hope all is well. 15º here!!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> You don't need a translator. You have me!
> 
> Hope all is well. 15º here!!!!


Pretty warm here Steve.....early 30's at the moment here....and rising!

The annual Fiesta in the Barrio is on this weekend.....so at 7pm the wife's got to video the church procession. It'll be the fourth one we've done now!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Enjoy - great to see that you are now all "part of the furniture" I would not claim to be religious but my involvement with Cofradía Oración del Huerto - Torrevieja gave me another perspective on life


----------

